
TDK areal density breakthrough paves way for 6TB hard drives - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/tdk-areal-density-breakthrough-paves-way-for-6tb-hard-drives-2012102/
======
aw3c2
Spam, original (linked) source is
[http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20121002/243229...](http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20121002/243229/)

~~~
benologist
... submitted by the (re)writer, one of several undisclosed Ziff Davis AKA
geek.com/extremetech.com/pcmag.com employees on HN.

